# Axis Design & My EP Cover art.



## daniel_95 (Dec 15, 2012)

There's a page on Facebook by the name of Axis Design, they specialize in album/EP cover art and band logos.

http://www.facebook.com/axisdesignca?fref=ts

Anyways, they have a special on at the moment, all pre-made designs are now $50 and I think that goes for custom jobs too. I went and snagged this one for my EP cover.

They were a pleasure to work with and I highly recommend them.

Here it is.


----------

